# Plyo Boxes



## COLUMBUS27 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just got finished building these stackable plyo boxes. I used the pocket jig and but joints. It just took forever to assemble and no mater what I did it was hard to line up the joints. What can I do to get more accurate corners to minimize my sanding and routing.


----------



## Fargo3 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey Columbus, did you use the Kreg Right Angle Clamp. I have found that these are indespensible when using pocket screw construction. If I need to insure decent alignment I also spend the time to make a 90 degree jig to clamp against.


----------



## COLUMBUS27 (Sep 17, 2013)

No I just pinned pinned a piece of wood to keep it straight. What's a 90 degree jig?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

A jig used to clamp the pieces during assembly @ 90°. The kreg screws can make the pieces creep, if not properly secured. Cutting all like pieces at the same time w/same table saw/fence/stop settings will help to yield identical parts. Plus make sure your table saw is tuned up and dialed in, in terms of blade at 90° and fence parallel to the blade. Before attaching back, make sure you are square, and clamped if need be.


----------

